# Where do you get your top soil?



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm thinking of starting a garden in my backyard. I will build a raised bed and will need some top soil. Have no idea how much soil I will need and where to get. Also, I will also dig a few holes for my fairly good size lemon tree and will get some more fruit trees. Where can I dump my excess clay soil?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Mantaray said:


> Where can I dump my excess clay soil?


My house? I can always use some extra dirt!


----------



## SpoonColors (Oct 29, 2007)

If you take lots of sand and till it into gumbo, along with some cow manure and bark mulch, it will develope into some of the best top soil you'll ever see. At my place of business, we do sandblasting so you're welcome to all the sand you want.

George.....281 485-8821......take a look at my garden soil you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

Look for landscaper's mix at at a bulk materials yard. Ask for a mix of sandy loam/compost. Use that. Just till it in in. It will make your clay soil drain better.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

SpoonColors is right about the gumbo making really good soil if you mix in some sand, mulch, manure, etc and can get it broken down. You should also till in some gypsum. You can get it at any garden center and it breaks down the gumbo clay. 

And do not try to till gumbo if it is wet unless you want to clean the tines about every foot you till . Damp is OK, but if it is too wet it will load up the tiller spines like crazy.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

Farmer Jim said:


> SpoonColors is right about the gumbo making really good soil if you mix in some sand, mulch, manure, etc and can get it broken down. You should also till in some gypsum. You can get it at any garden center and it breaks down the gumbo clay.
> 
> And do not try to till gumbo if it is wet unless you want to clean the tines about every foot you till . Damp is OK, but if it is too wet it will load up the tiller spines like crazy.


 He is correct about wet clay soils. Sticks to your shoes and everything else. The additives will loosen it up.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

CJM soil supermarket


----------

